# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > Setup و Deployment > آموزش: فیلم آموزشی ساخت ستاپ با InstallShield 2010

## JaVa

*سلام و درود بر شما.

برای دانلود فیلم آموزشی روی این لینک کلیک کنید.
برای آموزش های بیشتر vbdotnet.blog.ir

موفق باشید.*

----------


## pesare

نحوه فارسی کردن دیالوگ ها در InstallShied چطوریه؟

----------


## JaVa

> نحوه فارسی کردن دیالوگ ها در InstallShied چطوریه؟


مراحل رو دنبال کن.

1.jpg

----------


## JaVa

94 تا بازدید کننده دریغ از یه نظر.! :ناراحت:

----------


## R_khaleghi

سلام.
برای ویژوال استادیو 2012 هم میشه استفاده کرد؟

----------


## JaVa

> سلام.
> برای ویژوال استادیو 2012 هم میشه استفاده کرد؟


بله.
هیچ تفاوتی نمی کنه. شما فقط محتویات پوشه Debug رو ADD کنید.

موفق باشید

----------


## R_khaleghi

> بله.
> هیچ تفاوتی نمی کنه. شما فقط محتویات پوشه Debug رو ADD کنید.
> 
> موفق باشید



بازم سلام.
بانک اطلاعاتی پروژم با sql  هست برای این باید چه کار کنم؟
منظورم اینه که می خوای روی سیستم های کاربر نصب کنم و SQL روی اون نصب نیست چه کار باید انجام بده که به راحتی Connect بشه؟

با تشکر

----------


## JaVa

> بازم سلام.
> بانک اطلاعاتی پروژم با sql  هست برای این باید چه کار کنم؟
> منظورم اینه که می خوای روی سیستم های کاربر نصب کنم و SQL روی اون نصب نیست چه کار باید انجام بده که به راحتی Connect بشه؟
> 
> با تشکر


شما در این تارنما  فایل آموزشی مربوط به انستال شیلد رو دانلود کنید در این خصوص توضیح داداه شده. همچنین آموزش های بیشتر رو می تونید در این صفحه دانلود کنید

موفق باشید

----------


## jd.mn98

دوستان من یه سوال دارم 
این installshield ی که شما آموزشش رو گذاشتین همون اینستال شیلد مربوط به وبژوال استادیو یعنی LIMITED EDITION هست یا نه  یه نسخه ی دیگه است؟

----------


## JaVa

> دوستان من یه سوال دارم 
> این installshield ی که شما آموزشش رو گذاشتین همون اینستال شیلد مربوط به وبژوال استادیو یعنی LIMITED EDITION هست یا نه  یه نسخه ی دیگه است؟


خیر.
من از نسخه InstallShield 2010 Premier Edition استفاده کردم.

ولی فکر نکنم که تفاوت چندانی با محیط LIMITED EDITION که در ویژوال استودیو هست داشته باشه.

(دوستان لطفا نظراتتون رو در خصوص فیلم آموزشی در همان بلاگ معرفی شده هم بگذارید.)

با تشکر فراوان :تشویق:

----------


## jd.mn98

یه سوال 
اگه ما در فرممون یک یا چند تا فونت خاص به کار برده باشیم 
موقع ساخت ستاپ با اینستال شیلد، خود اینستال شیلد این فونتا رو جمع آوری میکنه یا اینکه ما باید این فونتا رو بیاریم؟؟

----------


## alibibi

سلام 
اگه برنامه با (Net frame work 4.5  (vs201 نوشته شده باشه و برای ایجاد دیتابیس از sql 2012 هم استفاده شده باشه با کدام ورژن InstallShield  می شه فایل Setup براش ساخت؟

----------


## mehdimdh

مفید بود ممنون

----------


## pay_hossein

سلام java شرمنده ولی من ورژن 2013 رو دانلود کردم و خیلی به مشکل خوردم 
تمام فضای این تغییر کرده

----------


## vb341

دوست عزیز لطفا همونطور که دوستمون گفتن اگر در نسخه 2010 بخواهیم از .net framework 4  به بالا رو نصب کنیم چکار باید کرد . چون در لیست امکانات خودش نیست . 
در ضمن چطور باید sql express  رو بصورت سایلنت نصب کنیم . یعنی اینکه در ایسنتال شیلد تنطیمات رو چطور انجام بدیم که sql server express 2008  و یا 2012 رو بشه بصورت سایلنت نصب کرد؟

----------


## vb341

دوست عزیز Java
همچنان منتظر پسخ شما هستم

----------


## vb341

برای نصب اتوماتیک و سایلنت Sql Server Express  باید از دستور زیر  در قسمت تنظیمات استفاده کرد :

Q /AddCurrentUserAsSqlAdmin /ACTION=Install /ERRORREPORTING=0 /FEATURES=SQL /INSTANCENAME=SQLEXPRESS /ISSVCACCOUNT="NT AUTHORITY\NetworkService" /FILESTREAMLEVEL="3" /FILESTREAMSHARENAME="SQLEXPRESS" /SQLCOLLATION="Persian_100_CI_AI" /SQLSVCACCOUNT="NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM" /SQLSYSADMINACCOUNTS="BUILTIN\Administrators" /ADDCURRENTUSERASSQLADMIN="True


فقط میمونه یک نکته و اون اینکه در ورژن 2010 اینستال شیلد چطوری باید .netFramework 4  و یا SqlServer 2012  رو اضافه کنیم ؟

----------


## اوبالیت به بو

آیا با InstallShield 2010 می توان بروی برنامه ای که با VS 2012 نوشته شده Setup ساخت؟

----------

